# Sprung out of the jug today; Girl fight!



## NachoFarm (Mar 27, 2013)

So we let Lilly and her lambs out of the jug today and I'm not sure if I should be concerned about the lambs getting hurt by one of the other ewes or the head ram himself.  It appears that the ram just kind of shoves the babies away when they approach, but one of the ewes Carol got into a head smashing battle with Lilly.  Why would they suddenly be doing this?  I don't want her to do it to the lambs and since there's two, Lilly seems to be having a hard time keeping tabs on both at the same time.  So short of living in the barn full time and chasing the offenders down with a pitchfork, should I be as worried as I am?  Or is this just normal posturing and things will settle down?  There is one spot the lambs can get into to escape an attack but there's also lots of places they can be cornered in.  It's like I'm looking around my barn now with new eyes and it's a house of HORRORS!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, my ewes push the lambs away that aren't theirs. My two almost yearling ewes are really nasty about it, and keep going after the lambs, even when they're on the other side of the pen. I don't worry about it, it's normal sheep behavior. And their mom isn't upset by it, so I figure I shouldn't be either. And my old ewe really doesn't like her granddaughter, she really attacks her whenever she gets close. And my younger ewe doesn't like her mom's babies. She attacks them, too. Basically all the ewes attack the babies that aren't theirs


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL!  Can you imagine if humans acted the same way as sheep?!    Chasing down my friends babies and trying to beat them up?   
All this worry is going to make me even more grey!  Human babies to worry about and now lambs?!  Mercy.
I guess I can put down the pitchfork now.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

hahaha yeah!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 27, 2013)

That's similar to what happened between one of my mama ewes that had triplets and my ewe that lost her baby. When I put the whole herd together a couple of days ago those two went at it just ramming each other in the head repeatedly. They have never acted that way before, so I separated the maternity flock from the ones that didn't lamb this year for a few days and they are better now. Of course they all still push the poor lambies out of the way if they are not the mama but they're not in a big fight at least.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 27, 2013)

I just went out to check on them again and somehow EVERYBODY had ended up in the stall with the door shut!  LOL!  Nothing like close quarters to force the love.


----------

